# Ewwww!! Speckled Feeder Roaches



## rodentrancher (Jul 22, 2004)

I had to feed our GTF's 2nite. Don't mind the crix, mealworms and pink mice, but ewwww!! hate those roaches. Very creepy crawly!! Make my skin crawl hey??? Pity Dave wasn't home. I usually get him to do the roach bit. Ewwww!! LOL!! Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 22, 2004)

Whats sweet and creamy on the inside but dark and crunchy on the outside?


----------



## bigguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuscus, sounds like your lunch. Don't forget the salt.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 23, 2004)

bigguy said:


> Fuscus, sounds like your lunch. Don't forget the salt.


I'm more tring to give the impression of something like a cocolate cream


----------



## bigguy (Jul 23, 2004)

You mean market it as a Roach Bar, crunchy on the outside, creamy in the middle and gives you that tickly feeling as it walks down your throat. YUM


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2004)

My late 12 yr old Green Tree Frog used to love the big red Queensland roaches and used to roam the house hunting them down. As a result I could never use fly sprays or insecticides around the place, and like now with the snake it's put me in a good habit to avoid nasty chemicals like fly sprays etc. I really love the frogs.. simply awesome creatures!


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 23, 2004)

Years ago, I worked for about six weeks in the kitchen at the surfers paradise beer garden and I was the only one brave (silly) enough to take the rubbish out to the bins out back. You couldn't touch anything because every surface was covered in cockies and every step you took made a crunchy sound.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Fuscus, some of our roaches are cream coloured on the outside, when they shed their outer layer that is.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 23, 2004)

First time I went to feed cockies to my lizards I opened the container in their enclosure and the roaches all ran up the side and out. Not one remained in the enclosure. That was that. Fortunately they were woodies and I now have bountiful supply breeding around the back of the shed.
Peter


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2004)

peterescue said:


> and I now have bountiful supply breeding around the back of the shed.
> Peter



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuscus,the Surfers beer garden hey.....what a drinking hole!!!!

I saw 3 colur phases of gtf last week.....the blue was most interesting...

Oh and my dogs name is Roach...


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 23, 2004)

BROWNS said:


> Fuscus,the Surfers beer garden hey.....what a drinking hole!!!!


when I worked there , Hole was the operative word



BROWNS said:


> Oh and my dogs name is Roach...


Named after an insect or something else :roll:


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 23, 2004)

An insect of course :roll: He looked like a little black cockaroacha..


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Jul 23, 2004)

God...I hate raches of any sort............except dead ones

i would love to learn heaps more about frogs..............I dont have any personally but want to get one or two soon


----------



## RAZZA (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes i can vouch for that... MM hates em,dont know why they're just a bug..So now in the habit of buying woodies for our lizards as well as crix and sitting container on top of our microwave just to annoy...

cheers


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 17, 2004)

Best way to keep the roaches in is put a big smear of Vaseline all the way round the edge of whatever you are breeding them in. Take it down to about 1 1/2 ins inside. They can't crawl over the vaseline. Too greasy for em. Like someone trying to walk across a greasy pole LOL.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2004)

I tried boiling some up once, they taste terrible, unless you bother to fillet them, the tiny little fillets are really good!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't bother filleting them. 
Stuck em in a blender and make patties.
Lightly fried.
YUM.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2004)

NO!!! EWW!!! They have stuff in them to make them taste bad, as a predator deterent! It works on me!!! 
Luckily my herps don't seem to care


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 17, 2004)

Sounds like you don't wash them properly first


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2004)

No no, the yucky stuff is on the inside! 
If you want yummy insects, crickets and grasshoppers are pretty good. Mealworms are not bad (but a bit too rich to eat too many of them). Earwigs are nice, bees are really good (like crickets but sweet!), earth worms taste suprisingly similar to beef. Dragonflies are aweful (or perhaps I just don't know how to cook them). Live baby scorpions are really really yummy, but you feel to guilty to do it more than once! :cry:
Spiders are really good!!! (Sorry Nome!!)
Moths are nice, beetles are good, but too crunchy, same as cicadas.
Termites are okay, but only if you cook them properly. Many caterpillars are really, really good.

Well, looks like I've completely blown any chance of picking up any girls from this site 
:lol:


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

woodies are cool, theres lots of things you can do to scare the crap out of them.....blow in the tub so they all scatter, flick the tub when there half way up the wall..........but after all this is done put a can of TOD in full view, helps keep them in line


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2004)

I was thinking about getting a few kgs of roaches and dumping them in the middle of a McDonald's 'food' joint.
One of those fantasies I'll never act out.
Giving them away to herps and the VHS auction was probably better for all concerned


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Question for Mags please. I havent noticed any babys among my roaches yet, i spose they will get around to it but, when there are, whats the reason for separating babies? grow them up in a separate tub? How do you do it?(separate) I used your idea for cleaning the muck, holes drilled in a bucket and floun painted round the top, i just seive them with it, works really well! 
how often do you clean em out? what do eggs/cases look like? i dont wanna chuck eggs out. help appreciated, cheers.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 17, 2004)

The eggs hatch immediately on leaving the mother, she then shelters the babies for an hour or so, it's quite sweet  No need to worry about eggs.


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Thankx Sdaji, ive also noticed some are a greyish speckly color and some are white, whats going on here?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 17, 2004)

Main reason for not breeding is not enough roaches or temps too low. The female extrudes an egg sack, which then goes under her wings or into a body cavity or something. The babies come out approx 30 days later I think, fully formed. Only reason to seperate is to get the size roaches you need into one tub.


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks mags, temps are at 30c give or take a degree, but i have no idea what im looking for. so egg sacks arnt left loose on the bottom? I have 400grams at 55 days old, these are mature and should breed readily? by the way that Floun stuff works great! P.s frogs are eating full grown ones so i guess ill have to top up breeding stock till they start breeding.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 17, 2004)

Do they have wings?
You won't get any babies untill 60 odd days after they develop wings.
White are freshly moulted, speckly are recently moutled.
If they are still moulting, they aren't fully grown yet.
I clean when they get smelly or there is about 1-2cm of crud on the bottom.


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah quite a few have wings but not all. Ive been cleaning every 2-3 days, they get whiffy quick. lol thanks for info re colors. Thought i might be in luck with some rare albino cockys! :lol: dont they eat well too! a zuchini i put in there 2 days ago is almost gone! been giving them dry dog food too, always a carrot or something for moisture. might try an orange.
not bothering much with their diet as such, since ill dust them anyway. do they eat greens?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 17, 2004)

Orange makes them smell even more.
Avoid cruciferous plants such as cabbage, brocoli and kale as these can cause hypothyroidism.
Avoid oxylates such as spinach and beets as these interfere with calcium absorbtion.
They do like lettuce though.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

We don't get too much odour in our big old cocky fridge. Hundreds and hundreds of the little crawly buggas! Ewww!! We feed ours carrots. They go through about 8 carrots every 2 days. Also give them the dry cat food dusted with calcium powder and skim milk powder. Got some heater cord in the old fridge for warmth. That works a treat! Vaseline around the inside and they can't get out.


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

you ought to try some floun from the herp shop, chez, works great but much less messy than vaseline, and you dont have to explain embarressing jars of vaso around the place, lol :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Aug 18, 2004)

actually im interested how you guys separate the diff sizes! we have little gex which will only take the teensy baby roaches but atm we just have to pick them out of the tub! which isnt too bad cos we only need a few at a time. i was reading about crix a while ago where you can put the egg laying container (once full of eggs) into a separate tub so when they hatch they are separate from the adults but how do you guys do this with roaches when they dont really lay eggs!


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll be using Mags idea Zoe, bucket with fluon painted round the top and holes drilled in the bottom, seive them out! of course youll get all the crud too, but big roaches will stay in the bucket. You could "chill" the lot but not too long, (smaller ones will cark it quicker and just pick out the little ones?


----------



## OuZo (Aug 18, 2004)

oohhhh i thought u said that was for cleaning lol. so baby roach sized holes then? :lol:


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

why not?


----------



## OuZo (Aug 18, 2004)

will try that!


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2004)

That's the way to do it


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 18, 2004)

nah just pick em up with your hands, less stuffing abt.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

Sieving the lil buggas is the way to go! ouzo. I'm not putting my hands in there for nobody! The big ones crawl on me! Ewwww!! Gross! :lol:


----------

